# IELTS Reval money refunded but scorecard not out



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi folks,
I applied for my IELTS Revaluation. Today i got my amount transferred back into my account from them but surprisingly when i contacted IDP they did not yet have an official word on my scorecard change.
Is that how it happens?
I am just getting very confused and impatient to hear out
I had a 6.5 in my writing and need another 0.5 pretty desperately

I believe the amount is refunded only when there is a change in the scorecard (positively)
Please let me know if anyone here knows how the process works


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi folks,
> I applied for my IELTS Revaluation. Today i got my amount transferred back into my account from them but surprisingly when i contacted IDP they did not yet have an official word on my scorecard change.
> Is that how it happens?
> I am just getting very confused and impatient to hear out
> ...


Your understanding is correct. Money is refunded if EOR results are positive and there is an increment in band score for which you requested EOR.

If you called Gurgaon IDP Office, customer executives are not much of help. Wait for couple of days if you receive a SMS that new TRF is sent.

BTW, how long it took for your EOR to get complete ? I have also applied for EOR for writing section as I am .5 short.


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

I got this exactly a month into my EOR submission
When i called up the IDP office they had no updates on my revised score at the moment and just said , need to wait for 21st october (thats when 6 weeks of processing time gets over for me)
I had submitted my EOR on 7th Sep
I will see if i get any updates in the next couple of days and post back


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> I got this exactly a month into my EOR submission
> When i called up the IDP office they had no updates on my revised score at the moment and just said , need to wait for 21st october (thats when 6 weeks of processing time gets over for me)
> I had submitted my EOR on 7th Sep
> I will see if i get any updates in the next couple of days and post back


Hi

You got any response from IDP ?


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

No Response from IDP yet
When i contacted them, they just said they cannot disclose any information and since the money has been refunded i should be getting my TRF next week
When i asked him , if my score changed (thats what m really concerned about) he's like "that's why you got the money back..right""
Honestly i couldnt make much of it, their system does not have any updates on my IELTS score yet and at this point i am wondering where exactly things are
Tue evening i got the amount credited back from a Delhi account number and thurs evening I still dont have much clues on it
I am wondering if i should call back IDP tomorrow and ask them to confirm if the money came in from IDP for that matter. The official date to get my updated scorecard is 21st october (which is the exact date when 6 weeks complete) and they dont have any updates on their system or anything


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> No Response from IDP yet
> When i contacted them, they just said they cannot disclose any information and since the money has been refunded i should be getting my TRF next week
> When i asked him , if my score changed (thats what m really concerned about) he's like "that's why you got the money back..right""
> Honestly i couldnt make much of it, their system does not have any updates on my IELTS score yet and at this point i am wondering where exactly things are
> ...


It took 3 months for me to get my results and that was unchanged. Exactly on 11th week, I was frustrated and called the BC head and fired them up on telephone and I was surprised to notice that, he was then asking which modules I wanted to get the re-mark when I had given all four modules already while submitting the request. I was less by 0.5 for a 7 in Writing and other modules had 8. When I called them and asked politely saying it has crossed SLA and also one more month extra, they still took that for granted and gave the same ruthless and reckless reply. I fired them then on phone seeking clarification, and they told me, it is not only for me but for few other students too it hasn't come, then I asked how many, smartly they couldn't answer that further and said it is none of my business. When I asked for clarification, they couldn't answer me. I still was patient then. Then they forced me that, R/L remarking will still take 3 weeks (4 months that means totally) and if you want W/S we will do it and give you ASAP. Then I agreed with that ****. Surprisingly, the next day, the same kook called me and said my remarking is done and he has sent the letter of result to my residence. The result was unchanged. I am quite skeptical about their way, quick response within a business day after 3 months. I feel, they haven't done anything to my application. One do not have option to escalate it to the London team. Our maximum access is the examinations department in BC. Until that 3 months, I kept calling BC every week eagerly for my results, all the time, they put me on hold for 10 or more minutes and eventually say my result hasn't come and or they do not have the system working and I should wait for a MINIMUM of 10 weeks. 

I would NEVER advise anyone to go visa BC for EOR. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

I really believe the reval process is not well planned out at all and not a smooth ride for sure
Anyways, if i make any further progress I will keep this thread posted


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> I really believe the reval process is not well planned out at all and not a smooth ride for sure
> Anyways, if i make any further progress I will keep this thread posted


Ask them up. It is your very rights. You have evidence of your money returns too. Unless you fire them seeking proper clarification, they will keep taking your case for granted.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Updates from my side,
I have got my marks changed in the Writing module from 6.5 - 7.5 (IDP) after my revaluation.
Exactly a month into my application for EOR i got my money refunded. Exactly a week afer that i got my new TRF with the updated scorecard with a letter stating my marks have changed.
Hope this helps somebody and yeaahhh i can now proceed with my application since my IELTS is through now
These are my takes on the revaluation:
1. If you are confident about the module you should try once before sitting the exam again
2. Maybe they consider the fact that you have missed out only one of the modules and give you grace i.e. you qualify in all other modules
3. The maximum change one can expect I believe is one band change, expecting a change of 1.5 marks is futile
All the best to everyone


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Updates from my side,
> I have got my marks changed in the Writing module from 6.5 - 7.5 (IDP) after my revaluation.
> Exactly a month into my application for EOR i got my money refunded. Exactly a week afer that i got my new TRF with the updated scorecard with a letter stating my marks have changed.
> Hope this helps somebody and yeaahhh i can now proceed with my application since my IELTS is through now
> ...


Congratulations man !!

Waiting for my EOR.


----------



## Damandeep (Nov 19, 2020)

Hlo.... How idp provide information about revaluation results????


----------

